# What's in a name



## justturnin (Aug 3, 2012)

Well there was a thread the other day and some pretty nasty nicknames were created for some users by other users. Well some of use have embraced our nicknames but I think there are some other that need a nickname so I am starting this thread to get them out there :teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:

What we have so far that I have gathered since becoming a member.

Jimmy - KOWEA
Shadetree_1 - Shoeless Joe Shadetree
Me - Cross-Eyed Chris
Dane - Handy Dandy Dane

What are some others out there? Feel free to make some up too, just keep it funny and not hateful please.:blum2:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2012)

Some have visual nicks too:

davidguil = :davidguil: I call him hearnoseenospeakno (hear no see no speak no [evil]) sometimes. 




:roypine:




:jtaew: + :kowea:




The Rebuilds = :ufw:




:walnut1950: aka the  couger




:cof: self explanatory. 





I have some others in the works for other members I need to make just haven't had the time . . . .


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 3, 2012)

I'll wear my new name as a badge of honor & display it prominently. 

DKMD's needs to be *Air Keller* because everything he turns has so many voids.


----------



## Brink (Aug 3, 2012)

What does kowea actually mean?


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 3, 2012)

Brink said:


> What does kowea actually mean?


King of Wood Eating Aliens.:davidguil:


----------



## Brink (Aug 3, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> King of Wood Eating Aliens.:davidguil:



Oh, that makes perfect sense, now. Why of course. Well I'm sure aliens need a king. 

But how does one become king? A mandate by the masses? :)


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 3, 2012)

Brink said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > King of Wood Eating Aliens.:davidguil:
> ...


By the quantity of wood purchased from fellow members of this site. It is a defacto title. It started with someone accusing Jimmy of eating all the wood that he was purchasing and it evolved into an alien eating wood.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2012)

Brink said:


> But how does one become king? A mandate by the masses? :)



No, not a mandate from the masses you twit. The Lady of the Lake, her arm clad in the purest shimmering sammite, held aloft Excalibur from the bosom of the water . . . . 


. . . Well you can't expect to wield supreme executive power just because some watery tart threw a sword at you!



:rotflmao3:


----------



## Brink (Aug 3, 2012)

Kevin said:


> No, not a mandate from the masses you twit. The Lady of the Lake, her arm clad in the purest shimmering sammite, held aloft Excalibur from the bosom of the water . . . .
> 
> . . . Well you can't expect to wield supreme executive power just because some watery tart threw a sword at you!
> 
> :rotflmao3:



Hahahaha!!!


----------

